# washing machine supply valve leaking



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Tina:

Yes, I think you need to replace that valve. A well made valve should have a "packing" or "stuffing box" (as the British call it) that can be tightened to stop water leaks around the stem, like this:










That brass hexagonal nut under the blue handle can be tightened to prevent water leaking around the stem of the valve. Your valves don't have a packing nut that can be used to tighten the packing.

The valve you have is imported from China by a company called "B&K". B&K don't actually make anything at all, they just import stuff from China and sell it under their own name. Ace Hardware sells the kind of valves you have:

http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/b-k-quarter-turn-washing-machine-valve-p-75679.html

I've always liked Nibco valves because they have good designs (in my opinion). May I suggest the Nibco 64L washing machine valve to replace your B&K valve:

http://www.nibco.com/cms.do?id=2&pId=198&d-1342853-p=2

http://www.nibco.com/assets/SpecialPV.pdf

The Nibco valve is NOT a quarter turn valve. It is multiple turn just like a standard faucet. But, it does have a packing nut under the handle so you would be able to fix the problem you're having now simply by turning that packing nut clockwise.

Note that packing nuts are not supposed to be TIGHT. You tighten them only as much as necessary to stop any water leakage. Anything more than that simply results in the packing wearing out faster than it should.

Nibco's phone number (in Canada I think) is 1-800-268-3509. Ask for Carlos, he's one of their technicians that answers any customer's questions about Nibco valves. (There are also American phone numbers at the bottom of that PDF file.)

Ask if there is a gasket between the bonnet and valve body of the 64L. The only thing I don't like about Nibco is that they don't put gaskets there. Instead they tighten the bonnet up so much that it doesn't leak, but that also means you can't unscrew the bonnet once the valve is installed. You need to put the valve in a vice and take the bonnet off before you install it. Then, go to any place that sells O-rings for Pneumatics and Hydraulics in your area and buy a "teflon back up ring" that will fit between the bonnet and valve body. Then you can install that teflon back up ring and screw the bonnet down snugly so that you can remove it in future (to replace a washer) without a major fight.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Tina:
> 
> Yes, I think you need to replace that valve. A well made valve should have a "packing" or "stuffing box" (as the British call it) that can be tightened to stop water leaks around the stem, like this:
> 
> ...


I found your instructions. Not intended for me, but useful anyway to know that I had done what you wrote.

Thanks.


----------



## drunknmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

the new 1/4 turn dont have an packing nut,,,,THAT'S OLD SCHOOL...replace it and remember just because it is new dont make it right.every thing made by humans..not to inpress with the earthing .


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> the new 1/4 turn dont have an packing nut,,,,THAT'S OLD SCHOOL...replace it and remember just because it is new dont make it right.every thing made by humans..not to inpress with the earthing .


Speaking of which, is there an issue with valves that have the packing nuts, but the stems are made of plastic?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

> Speaking of which, is there an issue with valves that have the packing nuts, but the stems are made of plastic?


The best answer to your question would probably be "not yet". I wouldn't be hesitant to replace it with a proper valve if the opportunity arises, tho.

Also:


> I found your instructions. Not intended for me, but useful anyway to know that I had done what you wrote.


Were you floored by the price of those small teflon back up rings? When I got quoted a price of $2.50 for each one, I thought I was being gouged so I checked out several other places, and they're expensive everywhere. But, they work well, and you seldom need to replace them.

I would much prefer Nibco did that in the first place. The way they tighten up those bonnet nuts to get a water-tight metal-to-metal seal is just insane. If you solder the valve in that way, you're almost certain to wreck the copper piping the valve is soldered onto trying to break that bonnet nut free. A teflon gasket instead of tightening the by-geezus out of it would simply be a better (sane-er) design.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> the new 1/4 turn dont have an packing nut,,,,THAT'S OLD SCHOOL...replace it and remember just because it is new dont make it right.every thing made by humans..not to inpress with the earthing .


Drunken Master 4 me:
I think you're missing the point completely. If that 1/4 turn valve had a packing nut, it wouldn't be necessary to replace it. See, that's the point.

Chinese companies are producing ball valves without packing nuts. And, people then need to replacing them because they can't stop the leak without a packing nut. Better to buy a ball valve with a packing nut in the first place. That way, you're not introducing a potential weakness into what would otherwise be a very reliable valve. For some reason, that makes sense to me. Maybe I'm just being silly.


----------



## drunknmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

think think 1/4 turn valve DONT come with packing nut why why why send 3 hour's to fix an 4 dollars part replace thevalve ...burp packing nut is only another place 4 it to leak think about it..i have so much to teach this room.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Tina:
> 
> Yes, I think you need to replace that valve. A well made valve should have a "packing" or "stuffing box" (as the British call it) that can be tightened to stop water leaks around the stem, like this:
> 
> ...


Should the valve be shut off or halfway shut before tightening the packing nut? Or, does it not matter?


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

drunkmaster,

IF you think you are able to outdo Nestors knowledge and expertise,,,your sadly mistaken,,,OR you havent read this forum LONG enough. I will stay with HIS advice,today, tommorrow, and a foreveer of tommorrows,thank you!!


----------

